
Effect of Calorie Restriction on Mood/Quality of Life/Sleep/Sexual Function - gwern
https://archinte.jamanetwork.com/article.aspx?articleID=2517920
======
mankash666
How do i access this article? Can you please post a link to the pdf, if the
publisher allows redistribution.

Thanks

~~~
gwern
Odd. It definitely was fulltext when I originally read it. But you can get it
off Libgen like usual:
[http://gen.lib.rus.ec/scimag/index.php?s=+Effect+of+Calorie+...](http://gen.lib.rus.ec/scimag/index.php?s=+Effect+of+Calorie+Restriction+on+Mood%2C+Quality+of+Life%2C+Sleep%2C+and+Sexual+Function+in+Healthy+Nonobese+Adults&journalid=&v=&i=&p=&redirect=1)

------
mobiuscog
A self-serve questionnaire once every twelve months is not really scientific.

